# C powell and Lenamore



## Boxers (31 July 2012)

I didn't like the way Caroline Powell rode out of the SJ arena today.  i think she had one fence down but when she finished her face was like thunder and she cantered very smartly out of the arena and nearly ran someone down.  Stroppy and dangerous.  Most other riders slowed to a walk before they exited the arena.


----------



## ruth83 (31 July 2012)

I didn't see her exit the arena today but she also cantered out from the dressage on Sunday - she continued trotting around the immediate collecting area until a groom caught the horse and another groom stuck a neck strap on him so I would imagine, from this, that he is not an easy horse to deal with on leaving the arena. Of course, rudeness and running into people is not acceptable but I would prefer cantering and controlling to walking and having an incident


----------



## Supertrooper (31 July 2012)

I've read that he has to have at least two people leading him back from arena because he is so wild and naughty so imagine that was why she did what she did!


----------



## eventrider23 (31 July 2012)

It's pretty normal behaviour as Lenamore is very very naughty when he wants to be.  On Sunday he was unusually mature and contained in the dressage....till the applause and then his usual cheeky self appeared.  He has got better with age but was well known for his antics as a youngster and is no different at times today.


----------



## Thistle (31 July 2012)

Ditto, he gets extremely wound up and has to go smartly forwards to contain it.


----------

